# Todays Evening Project



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

This is my sons bedroom door.... It was hammered!! I also hated the little rosette cut things in the panels....So I stripped the nasty 50yr old varnish off and went to town. I first drilled some holes in two corners of each panel, jigsaw them out and then very carefully ran the flush trimmer on the 1/8" reveal of the profile. I had to small blow outs...it is fer... but there clamped and taped up right now as I speak...prob almost dry now...just thought Id post these pics........


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's before picture... The roset things were on the living room side, obviously....Gotta go San Jose Sharks are Playin' Go Sharrrksss!!! And the glue is dry...and still some corners to chisel out B4 it gets dark..


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol, looks like a fun job site! 

My son is 16. He's lucky to have a door at all.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Young,
What are you going to put back in there?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Young,
> What are you going to put back in there?
> Mike Hawkins


Its already hung ...see...lol.... I'm gonna leave it like this.....JK just some 1/2" flat panels and some 1 1/4" molding with a 1/8" rabbit. Probably gonna put 2 peices a green stained glass in the 2 top panel sections also. More sleek looking.

Just brought it in for the night and had to check and make sure that i didn't take to much off with the jointer..still fits perfect.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Young,
Was this the only door with the rosettes on it, or do you have the rest of the house to do now?:huh:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

*1 more evening....3 more hrs.*



firehawkmph said:


> Young,
> Was this the only door with the rosettes on it, or do you have the rest of the house to do now?:huh:
> Mike Hawkins


There is one other door just like it, I will get to it later though once I start the remodel on that room. Here's a pic after today's 3 hrs. ...6hrs of labor later.... almost there.....need glass and finish now. Still ugly ...but a lot better than it was. What you think??


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

THat looks great! Are you gonna stain it or paint it?


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

b00kemdano said:


> THat looks great! Are you gonna stain it or paint it?


I would love to put a lite stain on it... but i used bondo to fill all the damaged areas and on my bradnail holes... not sure.. Shoulda took my time but just wanted it done and it looks alot better now at least...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Young,
I think it turned out pretty nice. Big improvement over the rosettes. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That's ambitious. Nice job, and where do you put your tooth when it's not in place?


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks, Ya I had to get motivated, Coulda just built a new door in that time almost... then I woulda had to spend some $ though... Im about 75% happy with it..Its gonna get painted though, Ive decided.

Thanks Mike Your right.....it's pretty good, not to bad...

My tooth goes in its case....lol


----------



## unnamedny (Apr 9, 2009)

YouNGwOOd said:


> I would love to put a lite stain on it... but i used bondo to fill all the damaged areas and on my bradnail holes... not sure.. Shoulda took my time but just wanted it done and it looks alot better now at least...


If you are going to stain it, try your stain on types of wood you've used in that door. there might be a huge difference in color. good luck

I like the door it looks like new. A lot of sanding?


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

unnamedny said:


> If you are going to stain it, try your stain on types of wood you've used in that door. there might be a huge difference in color. good luck
> 
> I like the door it looks like new. A lot of sanding?


I know my stains and wood...Thanks though... And I just put it through my sander 3 times on each side, took about 5 minutes.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good youngwood. Don't forget to post the pictures when it is finished. It's usually at this point, that the little lady of the house is supposed to say....."I like it the way it used to be.....put it back the way it was" :laughing:
Ken


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Looking good youngwood. Don't forget to post the pictures when it is finished. It's usually at this point, that the little lady of the house is supposed to say....."I like it the way it used to be.....put it back the way it was" :laughing:
> Ken


Then again, I usually get "when are you going to finish that thing, im tired of waiting for you to paint, stain, etc it"


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> It's usually at this point, that the little lady of the house is supposed to say....."I like it the way it used to be.....put it back the way it was" :laughing:
> Ken


HAHAHAHA!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Boy, ain't that the truth!

"I told you those tables would be too wide. Can you make them a quarter of an inch narrower?"

"No, they're all finished."

"I don't want them in my living room. They don't fit."


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Good job. Lotta guys woulda just tossed the door. I like your solution, better.




Mort Tenon said:


> HAHAHAHA!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Boy, ain't that the truth!
> 
> ...


About then, my reply has been "the shop's open and you know where the wood is."
I get "the look".:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> About then, my reply has been "the shop's open and you know where the wood is."
> I get "the look".:icon_rolleyes:


 
Have to be careful at that point that the door doesn't hit you in the @$$ on the way out. :laughing: I'm still impressed with the alteration of this door. Old is new again.


----------



## sharon333 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like you are doing a great job.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

*Finally got the glass...*

Finally put the glass in my son's door. I stuck 3 pieces together, on each side to, make them i/2" thick, there is a piece of clear Boroque on each side of a green stained glass piece, which is in the middle. I used some 1/16" thick sticky apoxy strip tape stuff to laminate the glass together for a full 1/2".

I'm still laggin' on painting it though...haha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good. That's a big difference from the way it started out. Great job.
Ken


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Looking good. That's a big difference from the way it started out. Great job.
> Ken


Thanks Kenbo...My 4 yr old favorite color is green so he was stoked on the glass when he seen it in. a I think it looks a lot better too, now.


----------

